# Remote solenoid installation question



## plastic61 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, I am in need of the wiring diagrahm for installing a remote starter solenoid on the fender well, on my 1969 GTO. Several years ago I installed one on another 69' GTO, but now I can't find any reference material showing how to wire a solenoid, into the starter system. Can anybody help ? Thanks Phil


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

why do you want one?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

battery wire to one large post. Cable to starter from the other large post. Purple wire to one of the small posts.
But, yeah, I agree, why do you want one?? The starter has a solenoid on the starter itself. It's not a Ford you know.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if you dont leave the purple wire on the starter you wont do much starting.:confused


----------



## plastic61 (Feb 26, 2010)

I Need The Diaghram Because Of The "hot Start" Issue That Pontiacs' Are Noted For. In The Past, I Have Been Stranded Because The Exhaust System Heat Is Too Close To The Starter Mounted Solenoid. I Can Make My Own Harness A Lot Cheaper Than The Kit, That Is For Sale In The Catalogs.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

ok


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> if you dont leave the purple wire on the starter you wont do much starting.:confused


When using an external solenoid like this you tie/cross the purple wire to the battery wire at the starter.

..and plastic61, I've also made heat shields to place inbetween the exhaust and the starter to protect it from the heat. I can be as simple as a piece of license plate wedged and wire tied in.


----------



## plastic61 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try your wiring recommendation......


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i have seen people do this but how does it help the hot one on the starter other than having two short cables instead of one long one. maybe just put in a bigger cable all the way and make sure you have good connections.:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree about not making much sense, once that solenoid on the starter gets hot, it's hot no matter how it's wired. I'd do the heat shield first.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

plastic61 said:


> I Need The Diaghram Because Of The "hot Start" Issue That Pontiacs' Are Noted For. In The Past, I Have Been Stranded Because The Exhaust System Heat Is Too Close To The Starter Mounted Solenoid. I Can Make My Own Harness A Lot Cheaper Than The Kit, That Is For Sale In The Catalogs.


Plastic 61 -- Or you can do what I did to solve the issue. Install one of the "mini-starters" that allows much more room between the headers and the starter, thus dissipating the heat that causes the issue (OPGI carries mini-starters, that by the way, have more starting power). Your remote solenoid idea compromises security, doesn't it? Good luck.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i love the mini starters. they can be pricey though. they kill two birds with one stone. they have more clearance and make more power with less voltage. they sound cool too! i know chevy has a high torque and a standard starter. maybe pontiac has the same. you need a good one with high compression big cube engines.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> i love the mini starters. they can be pricey though. they kill two birds with one stone. they have more clearance and make more power with less voltage. they sound cool too! i know chevy has a high torque and a standard starter. maybe pontiac has the same. you need a good one with high compression big cube engines.




:agree, the capabilities of the mini-starter for a 400 engine is one of the reasons I had one installed. It works great, by the way and header clearance is much better, in my opinion.


----------

